# Question about Spraying of Clearfield Sunflowers (Postemergence)



## ducfanatic

I just planted about 10 acres of clearfield sunflowers. They have already come up which leads me to these questions.

At what height does the sunflowers need to be before you spray them and what kind of herbicide do you all use to spray your clearfield sunflowers? I was told to use Cadre which is very expensive ($300/gal) and works well for pigweeds and some grasses. However, I have a lot of coastal moody grass. Will Cadre control this type of grass? Is there another chemical that works better than Cadre? Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## muckalee

We sprayed our field with Treflan last year before planting.  That helped a lot.  Then when we started seeing weeds pop up we sprayed with cadre.  Cadre works.


----------



## countryplayboy

How long did it take for your clearfields to come up?  Cadre is very effective on most all broadleaf weeds and a few grasses. You want to use 4 oz per acre when they are at the 4-6 leaf stage. Your sunflowers will turn a yellowish color and wilt some after spraying. This is normal... Use the herbicide Select and spray over the top for grasses. Do this a week or so after Cadre. Do not overlap spraying with the Cadre.


----------



## ducfanatic

I sprayed the field with Treflan before planting so everything is good there. I was told by the head guy at an agricultural chemical store in waynesboro,ga that a chemical called Clethadim(basically generic brand of Select) would be all I would need if I only had the coastal moody (Bermuda) grass growing in my field. It's a lot less expensive and he said it would kill all the grass in no time. So it's a personal choice. I could use Cadre before I spray the Clethadim but it's so expensive especially if the field is not affected by a lot of weeds, especially pigweeds.


----------



## countryplayboy

How long did it take for your clearfields to come up after planting?


----------



## JAXON

You can get a generic brand of cadre an it will be half price. Plateau is the one we use around these parts. Btw the local chemical store you spoke of it wouldn't happen to be agri-afc would it?


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## ducfanatic

No, the place is called Helena Cemical and it's in waynesboro,ga. BTW, thanks for letting me know about plateau. Didn't know about that. I will call Helena and find out how much they sell it for.


----------

